# SPI 200 and Dow Jones



## 9Dragons (11 October 2008)

Were SPI 200 and Dow Jones close at the same time this morning ?

I just get conflicting signals here.

Thanks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 October 2008)

I know what you are talking about. I had to read your post 3 times and still cannot make any sense of it.:


----------

